# La condition du pouvoir de se lier



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Sto traducendo un articolo che indaga la connessione tra la pirateria di un tempo e l'ascesa del protestantesimo e ho un dubbio riguardo a una frase di cui credo di comprendere bene il significato, ma che non sono sicuro di rendere bene in italiano, visto che se la traducessi letteralmente me ne sfuggirebbe il senso.

La frase è inserita nel seguente contesto: "C’est que sur l’océan il n’y a plus ni roi ni pape, on est seul avec Dieu, on a tout quitté. Obligés de vivre chaque jour sans être trop assuré du lendemain, on sait vite qu’il est impossible de s’approprier la mer, de la retenir entre ses doigts. Les individus cependant sont ainsi déliés pour contracter des alliances nouvelles, des libres alliances: le droit de partir est *la condition du pouvoir de se lier*".

La mia traduzione al momento è la seguente: "Ma c'è anche il fatto che l'oceano è in sintonia con la nuova teologia. È che sull'oceano non c'è più né re né papa, si è da soli con Dio, si è lasciato tutto. Costretti a vivere ogni giorno senza troppa certezza del domani si apprende presto che è impossibile impossessarsi del mare, trattenerlo tra le proprie dita.Gli individui tuttavia sono così liberi di contrattare alleanze nuove, alleanze libere: il diritto di partire è *la condizione imposta al potere per legarsi*".

Nel dubbio se la mia traduzione funzioni mi sono rivolto al forum nella speranza che qualcuno possa darmi qualche suggerimento in merito.

Grazie in anticipo a tutti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Credo di essere d'accordo con te nonostante il fatto che non capisco benissimo la costruzione dell'ultima parte della frase francese.
EDIT: A mente più fresca, sono convinto dell'adeguatezza della tua traduzione.


----------



## Voce

Grazie ancora, Matoupaschat!


----------



## Elmoro

Siamo certi che non c'è un "de" di troppo?


----------



## matoupaschat

Se ci fosse un "de" di troppo, anche il "du" sarebbe sbagliato. Due errori sono troppi per un refuso...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Matou (a te anche un tas de bizz ): 

"Les individus cependant sont ainsi d_éliés pour contracter des alliances nouvelles, des libres alliances._ Le droit de partir est la condition du pouvoir de se lier".

Secondo te "potere" potrebbe essere reso con "possibilità", nel senso di "capacità", "facoltà" di fare qualcosa? Voglio dire, sostanzialmente, la frase significa "le droit de partir est la condition de la capacité de pouvoir se lier"?  "Il diritto di partire è la condizione (necessaria) della facoltà/possibilità di legarsi"? In altre parole:"il diritto di partire è il presupposto per potersi legare."?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna (bizz, bizz, bizz ),
Devi aver ragione, così avrebbe più senso. Comunque c'è qualcosa di sbagliato, o almeno molto inconsueto, nella stesura francese (quella originale, non la tua). Avrei scritto più semplicemente "(avoir) le droit de partir est la condition pour pouvoir se lier". 
Non è la prima volta che mi lascio trarre in inganno dalla lingua delle fonti abitualmente proposte da Voce . Spero che lui non avrà già consegnato la traduzione, ma ne dubito, lo prego dunque di scusare questa mia svista .


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Avrei scritto più semplicemente "(avoir) le droit de partir est la condition pour pouvoir se lier".



Grazie mille per la tua risposta, Matou! Questo volevo dire (quote qui sopra)! E tu l'hai detto bene, chiaramente!  
Sì, i testi di Voce  sono sempre un po' ... criptici!


----------



## Elmoro

matoupaschat said:


> Se ci fosse un "de" di troppo, anche il "du" sarebbe sbagliato. Due errori sono troppi per un refuso...



Touché.


----------



## Voce

Ciao a tutti! Leggo ora il prosieguo della discussione e vi sono grato per i vari interventi. La traduzione ormai è andata, però a ben vedere mi pare che l'ottima osservazione di Anja in fondo non contrasti con l'interpretazione che avevo dato io e credo che il senso sia comunque salvo. Grazie ancora, matoupschat, Anja.Ann e Elmoro e alla prossima!


----------

